# Green house



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm thinking about building a green house for frogs around 15'x15'x20' and was wondering how many frogs I should keep I want something like this


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I think you left off your link to your picture of a greenhouse.


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

History


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I imagine you could keep quite a bit of frogs in there. Your limiting factor on how many might actually just be the cost. Thats quite a bit of plants that need to be purchased as well. Sounds like a fun project. What frogs were you thinking about for that space? With a 20' ceiling I guess you are considering an arboreal species.


----------



## Ben Wehr (Jan 23, 2011)

You should definately have 362 frogs in there


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

that is really cool. if someone has the money to do something like that, i want to see pictures!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Lets see, if you take length x width x height, divided by the coefficient of the average weight of the desired species....Yes, 362.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

That's cruel!!! 362? you pig! 360, tops.


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

I was thinking of a few Species that can't interbreed like a group of leucs a group of tricolors a group of Ranitomeya and a group of pumilo


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

First...there's no shortage of periods and commas in the world, so using a few would be appreciated. 

Second...assuming this structure is going to be outside, I would look into the cost and feasibility of heating it during colder weather. Even folks who have cool-climate orchid greenhouses in Seattle put quite a bit of energy and electricity (and money) into just keeping temps from plummeting during cold snaps.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd be worried about stepping on them as I go in to enjoy them...


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

How would you prevent everything from roasting in the summer?


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

varanoid said:


> How would you prevent everything from roasting in the summer?



He would have to put a small thermostat controlled ac unit in there, and a space heater for the winter. With a small room the energy cost is not overwhelming, but still adds up. These also would have to get screened in to prevent frogs from entering the units.


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

skylsdale said:


> First...there's no shortage of periods and commas in the world, so using a few would be appreciated.
> 
> Second...assuming this structure is going to be outside, I would look into the cost and feasibility of heating it during colder weather. Even folks who have cool-climate orchid greenhouses in Seattle put quite a bit of energy and electricity (and money) into just keeping temps from plummeting during cold snaps.


What if he has one million or two million or three million or four million or five million and can afford to have 1 or two or three or five hundred frogs in his green house that would be cool and I think it would also be rad how much money do you think it would cost to heat also does this piss you off with no commas periods semi colons question marks parentheses


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

dart666 said:


> What if he has one million or two million or three million or four million or five million and can afford to have 1 or two or three or five hundred frogs in his green house that would be cool and I think it would also be rad how much money do you think it would cost to heat also does this piss you off with no commas periods semi colons question marks parentheses


......Yes.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Boondoggle said:


> ......Yes.


Jerm,

I love your tag line.

"If you can't figure out the "shift" key or punctuation, I'm going to just assume you are 8."

To the original poster. I'd love to have something like that. There's an atrium in the middle of my office. It's planted heavily (the source of all my philo, whenever I set up a new quarantine tank, I come home with a half dozen 6 ft long cuttings). Anyway, there are two 30 ft tall ficus trees (used to be four, one came down from root rot and took out one of the others. Try coming to work in the morning and finding two toppled trees in the lobby  ), a 30 ft tall rubber tree, etc. I've often thought I'd love to turn some frogs loose in the plantings. I've found many volunteers in the building, small snakes, lizards, etc.

Deb


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

flapjax3000 said:


> He would have to put a small thermostat controlled ac unit in there, and a space heater for the winter. With a small room the energy cost is not overwhelming, but still adds up. These also would have to get screened in to prevent frogs from entering the units.


it rarely gets above 80 or under 40 where i live. also i want to use wood for the walls and glass for the roof so that will keep in heat.

Originally Posted by skylsdale 
First...there's no shortage of periods and commas in the world, so using a few would be appreciated. 

im sorry i'll try to add punctuation.


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

I didn't even notice your from Portland too! If you need help please let me know also if you would like to get together and meet that would also be cool I'm trying to meet new people in Oregon!
pm me some time and good luck on the project!
Josh


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

^ Josh, of course your posts do not say where you are from. 

OP,
I love the idea. There is a pic of a PDF Greenhouse in the Professional Breeders Series book on PDF. Always intrigued me.

That said, when I had a greenhouse for orchids, the temps inside often were 20+F greater in summer then the outside temp and my solution of using thermostat controlled vent fans wouldn't work if I was worried about the frogs getting in the fans or escaping through the large vent flaps.

Would be a tricky build to make it frog proof, but probably not impossibly.

Just no feasible in balmy NH 

To Dart666,
Keep your posting to that which is relevant to the thread please

S


----------



## Leucomelas18 (Jun 12, 2008)

This Totally builds my dream!!


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

A friend of mine has a walk-in-viv which is pretty cool:

Note: 95% of the branches are fake ones


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

vivbuilder, you should totally do this project once you have all the technecalities worked out. Think mini-Montreal Biodome!


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

If you want to read about a possible heating and cooling solution, google "subterranean heating and cooling system" for greenhouses. And also read up on solar greenhouse designs. 
Making it frog proof would take a bit of work. 
What about one if those sun room style greenhouses that connect to your home. Build it on an insulated concrete slab that has in floor hot water heat.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2012)

i definitly want to see pics when you put frogs in


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

just my 2 cents as someone who has 2 greenhouses. to keep the temps frog friendly you will need very good enviromental controls. my greenhouse will run 50 degrees above outside temps if i dont keep the exhaust fans on. the idea of thermal mass is what the poster 2 above me is talking about and a large system would be very helpful in moderating temps at a lower cost than always relying on a heating and a cooling system. i employed a solar slab on one of my greenhouses and do think it helps moderate the temps.


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow can't beleve this thread got bumped and we never got around to moving so yeah


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Man, something like this is what I dream of doing when I can.


----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

gardennub said:


> Man, something like this is what I dream of doing when I can.


Harbor Freight greenhouses are as cheap as a new display tank. Do it!


----------

